
Charting the Scale of the Digital Cloud - gigama
https://www.visualcapitalist.com/massive-scale-of-cloud/
======
gigama
"And these services are much needed, as our use of data and the internet
continues to scale up. By 2025, an average internet user will have around
4,909 data interactions per day, an increase from 1,426 in the year 2020. At
the same time, the scale of global datasphere is expected to be five times
bigger in 2025 than it was in 2018, growing from 33 zettabytes to 175
zettabytes. Each zettabyte, by the way, is equal to 1 trillion gigabytes."

